# Not intelligent enough for college



## Elleire

I couldn't even manage to hack it at a community college for more than one semester. It wasn't because of SA, or anything at all like that. I'm legitimately not smart enough.

This is really embarrassing, but I never accounted for the possibility that I wouldn't be smart enough for college during those times I'd think about What I Want To Do. In my mind, it was: College --> Graduate --> Career. I guess that's not TOO crazy, but I feel really stupid now for not having had the foresight to even CONSIDER what I'd do if not for college. I don't even want to admit to what I had been planning; it's now seriously humiliating in light of my current predicament. :blank

I honestly don't have any skills. No real interests. Attention span of a gnat. (And - just saying - but, I do *not* have depression. Unfortunately, I've always been this way, which makes it that much worse that I never had the sense to assess myself and my capabilites realistically enough to know that I'm not college material.)

I have no idea what I'm going to do and I'll be 22 in two months. All I _do_ know is that I can't join the military.

I realize that I'm not in any position to be choosy, and if anything, I've learned that I need to stop overestimating myself. That said, I'd sooner eat a bullet than remain in the "field" (lmao) that I'm in for much longer... let alone _the rest of my life_. 

... So what now?

Do you have any [realistic] suggestions?


----------



## Spindrift

I wouldn't be too worried about lacking skills at this point in time. It's not like people our age are particularly "skilled" or experienced, even the college grads.

First of all, I wouldn't make any decision quickly. Do what research you can of the businesses in your area that are hiring. Find out if there's any possibility for advancement, if there's any future there for you. You don't want to work somewhere for a year, only to then find out that it's a dead end. Also check out what kind of benefits they have to offer, like health insurance.

It's a bit asinine, but that slip of paper that shows that a person graduated from college will give them a slight edge over you. If an employer is looking at two resumes, with the only difference being that one is a college grad, I imagine they'd go with the person with the tertiary education.

To make up for that, you'll have to work extremely hard at whatever it is you're doing. You _can_ show that you're a more valuable employee than your competition, regardless of whether or not you have a diploma. (_Granted, in uncertain economic times, sometimes it doesn't matter how hard you work._)

An example of this kind of thing working out for someone is my godmother. She went straight to college from high school, but soon dropped out. When she was around 22 or 23, she took an entry-level position interning at a pharmaceutical lab or some such place. All that was required was a high school diploma.

She stuck around and quickly advanced. It's been almost ten years, and she has a well-paying and secure job. All without a college degree. She worked her *** off, picking up skills on the job.

There's also the option of going to a trade school, but I don't know a whole lot about that. All I have to offer here is another success story: My grandfather didn't even graduate high school, and he became an extremely successful plumber. It's not pretty work, but it can pay off.

Admittedly, I don't have a lot of useful advice to offer, being that I'm only 21 myself. If I were you, I'd try to simultaneously find work, dead-end or not, and do that aforementioned research. A bad job is better than no job, in my opinion. If you can find something that you think you'd enjoy, though, definitely take a shot at it.

And if you can't find any work, volunteer. Doesn't matter what it's for. What matters is that you'll get some experience working (_maybe even pick up a skill_) and something to add to your resume.

I don't speak from experience, so everything I've just said should be taken with a grain of salt. If someone thinks I need to be corrected on anything, by all means, say so.

As an aside, I wouldn't say that there are people who aren't smart enough to go to college, but rather people who don't have the right frame of mind for it. If you think you're definitely the kind of person who doesn't belong in college, don't be pressured to go through with it. You'll likely just end up wasting your time and your money.


----------



## Hiccups

I've had no career aspirations or goals, interests for ever and it's never really bothered me. I know it's expected of everyone but I figure I'm not everyone and there are plenty of people out there that are this way and get on just fine! Sure it would be nice to have an actual interest in something for more than five minutes but meh! So be it! ^_^


----------



## Godless1

I'm not going to tell you whether or not you *should *go to college, but I will tell you that you are clearly smart enough to go to college.

I graduated from a state university and you would be floored by some of the idiots that graduated with me. I mean, there were kids who wrote papers that made Youtube comments look like Shakespeare.

It doesn't take amazing intelligence to get a college degree, as long as you do the work, you'll be fine. Honestly, at most, I'd say I'm maybe slightly above average, and I graduated with a 3.95. Unless you were studying physics or engineering or something, I refuse to believe you couldn't handle the material.

What specifically did you struggle with, if you don't mind me asking? I just have the feeling that this is more an issue of stress, or anxiety, or low self-esteem, or even boredom, than it is an issue of intelligence.


----------



## Glacial

The mere fact that you were able to compose the post you did and express your situation in a more than adequate manner shows your intelligence. Do not underestimate yourself--we all have areas that we are weak in, academically; for example, I am terrible in math and probably appeared like the biggest idiot in those courses in college, however, I did great in all my other courses. 

Like Godless1 said, no one should tell you whether you should or shouldn't go to college, that is your decision to make and you should know that not everyone who goes onto have a successful career went to college (there are other avenues such as on-the-job training or trade schools). Society seems to make it as if everyone should go to college or they will not be successful--simply not true and the college route is not right for everyone.

I would suggest you start by taking a course you like (for fun), it might boost your self-esteem and confidence in the college environment, if those are your issues--I am just speculating.


----------



## artandis

Godless1 said:


> I'm not going to tell you whether or not you *should *go to college, but I will tell you that you are clearly smart enough to go to college.
> 
> I graduated from a state university and you would be floored by some of the idiots that graduated with me. I mean, there were kids who wrote papers that made Youtube comments look like Shakespeare.
> 
> It doesn't take amazing intelligence to get a college degree, as long as you do the work, you'll be fine. Honestly, at most, I'd say I'm maybe slightly above average, and I graduated with a 3.95. Unless you were studying physics or engineering or something, I refuse to believe you couldn't handle the material.
> 
> What specifically did you struggle with, if you don't mind me asking? I just have the feeling that this is more an issue of stress, or anxiety, or low self-esteem, or even boredom, than it is an issue of intelligence.


I second this. I'm amazed at half the crap that comes from other students mouths in class discussions. Sometimes, it's enough to get me irritated enough to actually join the group discussions. After the "you're such an idiot" rage wears off I can't believe I actually spoke up in class :b

I have friends who are brilliant but lazy and get terrible marks. It comes down to the work you put in and that's it really. You could probably do quite well.

But if you have no interests, finding the motivation to do so would be difficult. School takes so long I feel like you need a goal in sight to keep yourself motivated.


----------



## JayDontCareEh

You're definitely selling yourself short.

You just have to figure out what it is that _you_ want to do with your life. Not everyone figures this out at the same age you know. Once you have that sense of direction going for yourself you'll be fine.


----------



## Elleire

Godless1 said:


> It doesn't take *amazing* intelligence to get a college degree, *as long as you do the work*, you'll be fine. Honestly, at most, I'd say I'm maybe slightly above average, and I graduated with a 3.95. Unless you were studying physics or engineering or something, I refuse to believe you couldn't handle the material.


I never said anything about amazing intelligence. I know it doesn't take dazzling smarts to get through college, but it does take some. _Just doing_ the work proves a bit difficult when you can't understand it.



> What specifically did you struggle with, if you don't mind me asking? I just have the feeling that this is more an issue of stress, or anxiety, or low self-esteem, or even boredom, than it is an issue of intelligence.


It would be easier to ask what I didn't have trouble with.

Look, I didn't come here to argue, or to try to convince anyone I'm not smart; it's plenty to know I'm not. All I am asking is for some realistic college alternatives that'll not make me want to gouge out my eyeballs. Anything is better than what I do now.

Even so, that I can string together a few sentences on the topic of *MYSELF*, is in no way indicative of intelligence, much less intelligence enough to get through _COLLEGE_. [!]

I lack raw processing power. Comprehension. That's not stress, anxiety, depression, boredom, laziness or motivational problems. I am lazy, I'll admit to that, but it's not the main problem. The inability to understand is an issue of intelligence, and I've got that. In spades.

Thanks for the suggestions though, everyone. Guess I'll have a look at skilled trade? The "skilled" part scares me a bit, though.


----------



## sas111

That's actually very common for people, I wouldn't stress it, things will eventually work out with time. Besides, college is extremely expensive, why not go into Trade schooling?


----------



## loquaciousintrovert

I know this doesn't mean much, but I've read your posts, and they are very insightful and interesting. I think you are intelligent. Intelligence isn't measured by how well you do in classes or your grades.

If it makes you feel any better, I graduated with a 2.2 gpa (emotional issues that caused me to drop out for awhile). You're definitely not alone in this.


----------



## laura024

You can type a grammatically correct sentence. You're already smarter than most. I've seen English majors who don't know the difference between "your" and "you're." There are complete idiots getting a college degree.

There is a lot of stuff I don't understand and I'm not smart enough for. That doesn't mean I'm too stupid for college altogether, and neither does it mean that for you.


----------



## sociallyawkward85

I'm just starting going back to school i'm taking a few online courses to see how i like it , when I was 20 i had no idea what i wanted to do with my life i mean who decides there future right out of high school thats alot of pressure plus i was never good at math.

so you like to do in your spare time ?


----------



## Elleire

laura024 said:


> There is a lot of stuff I don't understand and I'm not smart enough for. That doesn't mean I'm too stupid for college altogether, and neither does it mean that for you.


I'd have to pass the basic, required courses in order to get into the major-specific ones. If I can't do that, I can't get a degree.

And... I can't do that.

To help paint the picture a bit more clearly:

I failed pre-algebra in 7th grade, high school Algebra I _twice_, and "passed" Chemistry at the mercy of my teacher.

I can't do simple arithmetic in my head. Even using a calculator is sometimes too much for me to handle. I'm not exaggerating; it's humiliating.

And what's more - no one has ever believed me. Every single math teacher I've ever had has at one point told me, "You just need to apply yourself" as if I weren't already! I DON'T UNDERSTAND MATH. Ha, and Chemistry? I stayed after school for extra help nearly every day of the week for 3 months and still couldn't understand it. I'd "get it" just long enough to finish that particular sheet of problems, only to go home and find I hadn't retained any of it. I'd open my book to review what I'd learned, and it looked like a foreign language. I'd have to go in each morning and learn it all over again. My teacher had mercy on me, and passed me with a 60 "for effort" so I could graduate high school. Absolutely humiliating.

I'd need to pass some college math and physical sciences courses to get a degree. How am I going to do that when I can't pass middle school algebra?

It's really frustrating that no one believes me!


----------



## Godless1

phoelomek said:


> I'd have to pass the basic, required courses in order to get into the major-specific ones. If I can't do that, I can't get a degree.
> 
> And... I can't do that.
> 
> To help paint the picture a bit more clearly:
> 
> I failed pre-algebra in 7th grade, high school Algebra I _twice_, and "passed" Chemistry at the mercy of my teacher.
> 
> I can't do simple arithmetic in my head. Even using a calculator is sometimes too much for me to handle. I'm not exaggerating; it's humiliating.
> 
> And what's more - no one has ever believed me. Every single math teacher I've ever had has at one point told me, "You just need to apply yourself" as if I weren't already! I DON'T UNDERSTAND MATH. Ha, and Chemistry? I stayed after school for extra help nearly every day of the week for 3 months and still couldn't understand it. I'd "get it" just long enough to finish that particular sheet of problems, only to go home and find I hadn't retained any of it. I'd open my book to review what I'd learned, and it looked like a foreign language. I'd have to go in each morning and learn it all over again. My teacher had mercy on me, and passed me with a 60 "for effort" so I could graduate high school. Absolutely humiliating.
> 
> I'd need to pass some college math and physical sciences courses to get a degree. How am I going to do that when I can't pass middle school algebra?
> 
> It's really frustrating that no one believes me!


I had similar problems with math. That's why I took geology classes for my science requirements (no math whatsoever), and I took the "college algebra for people who don't like math" class. The key to passing tougher math classes, in my experience, is to just memorize the formulas and do practice problems. *It doesn't matter if you genuinely don't understand any of it.* I know it seems impossibly overwhelming, I've been there, but I'm confident you could pass the general requirements.

Again though, I'm not telling you that you should go to college, just that you could.


----------



## laura024

You should be evaluated for the learning disability called dyscalculia. If you're diagnosed, you will qualify for special accommodations to help you get through school.


----------



## Elleire

Godless1 said:


> I had similar problems with math. That's why I took geology classes for my science requirements (no math whatsoever), and I took the "college algebra for people who don't like math" class. The key to passing tougher math classes, in my experience, is to just memorize the formulas and do practice problems. *It doesn't matter if you genuinely don't understand any of it.* I know it seems impossibly overwhelming, I've been there, but I'm confident you could pass the general requirements.
> 
> Again though, I'm not telling you that you should go to college, just that you could.


I failed intro to algebra that one semester I was in school.

I _did_ memorize formulae, but when it came time for tests, I never knew which formula to apply to which jumble of letters and numbers. If the test had been grouped according to which formula or whatever else, I could've done it, but when I'm handed a sheet of random problems and I'm supposed to know what to do to what, I fail. And no one is going to baby me through it, not that I'd ever expect it anyhow.



laura024 said:


> You should be evaluated for the learning disability called dyscalculia. If you're diagnosed, you will qualify for special accommodations to help you get through school.


I don't have it (or any other LD, for that matter). They diagnose on the basis of the "distance" between your academic strengths and weaknesses. Mine are not too far apart. I only explained my problems with math because they were my worst, but I have problems with everything... again, like I've said, because I'm just. not. intelligent.


----------



## Octal

College/university is overrated, there are some really arrogant unintelligent douchebags there who are brain dead stupid. Take a year off and try again, I'm doing engineering and I've failed a linear algebra course and a course in programming. Felt bad at the start but sh*t happens and I'm redoing them this semester. So keep trying, good luck.


----------



## Arrested Development

Godless1 said:


> I had similar problems with math. That's why I took geology classes for my science requirements (no math whatsoever), and I took the "college algebra for people who don't like math" class. The key to passing tougher math classes, in my experience, is to just memorize the formulas and do practice problems. *It doesn't matter if you genuinely don't understand any of it.* I know it seems impossibly overwhelming, I've been there, but I'm confident you could pass the general requirements.
> 
> Again though, I'm not telling you that you should go to college, just that you could.


Yeah, he has a point. As long as whatever career you're interested in doesn't require application of those particular subjects, then really all you have to do is get through them. With ratemyprofessor .com it's really easy to get the right teacher (either for an easy teacher, or to get someone who actually teaches).

You could also go to a private college and get an AS degree. Were there any subjects that you enjoyed or did ok in while in HS? Anything that interests you in general? If you're not sure then you could go to a community college and take a career assessment test. Not that it will solve all of your problems, but it's a start.

Or... you could work your way up in a company. I could be making 20+/hr (and was making close to it at one point)without a degree just by working my way up at various jobs that I've held. No matter what you decide to do it all boils down to how much effort you put into it, and it sounds like you have a good work ethic which is half the battle right there! Just have to figure out what you want to do.


----------



## Godless1

Arrested Development said:


> Yeah, he has a point. As long as whatever career you're interested in doesn't require application of those particular subjects, then really all you have to do is get through them. With ratemyprofessor .com it's really easy to get the right teacher (either for an easy teacher, or to get someone who actually teaches).


^ This. I believe that you have struggled, but 90% of college is just knowing how to play the game.

Anyway, as others have said, college isn't for everyone and you can do fine without it. I just hope you don't altar your aspirations because you think college is too hard.


----------



## sas111

Lot's of people who go to college can't even get a job later on. Just throwing that out there. Not every good paying job requires it.


----------



## Elleire

Luckily, it's impossible to alter aspirations that don't exist.

I honestly don't have any interests, hobbies, skills, or talents. I've literally spent the past I-don't-even-know-how-many years sitting in my bedroom on the computer all day and night. I don't expect to ever find something I actually _*like*_ to do; I just want to find something I _*can*_ do, that'll allow for me to eat, and ideally, that'll not make me want to eat a bullet. I don't know. I really regret posting this.

Thank you for the advice and suggestions. I have a lot to think about.


----------



## minimized

I really don't believe you're too stupid for college. I don't even know you and I have confidence. Trust me, I saw some REALLY stupid people there who were better served getting drunk... my sister failed out of her first school.

I don't know what to tell you about math. It was always a bit of a struggle for me and I would have gone kicking and screaming to avoid it in college. Chemistry, of course, was like being thrown into the fire. My mother has failed Algebra twice now... if it's no good for you I'd say find a way to avoid it. I don't know the options out there but there must be something you're good at or interested in that you could focus on, a specialized program or something.

It's a shame that our society now places such value on a worthless piece of paper (because of the increased labor supply and therefore competition, employers can raise the most arbitrary of requirements). I agree that college is overrated. You spend all that money and it more likely than not doesn't take you too far (look at me). It used to be all about hard work and learning by experience... college isn't right for everyone and it should not be.

And of course, plenty of people who did great things completely bombed in school. I think it says a lot about the true importance of a standardized education. It's not like they teach much of value anyway.


----------



## Godless1

phoelomek said:


> Luckily, it's impossible to alter aspirations that don't exist.
> 
> I honestly don't have any interests, hobbies, skills, or talents. I've literally spent the past I-don't-even-know-how-many years sitting in my bedroom on the computer all day and night. I don't expect to ever find something I actually _*like*_ to do; I just want to find something I _*can*_ do, that'll allow for me to eat, and ideally, that'll not make me want to eat a bullet. I don't know. I really regret posting this.
> 
> Thank you for the advice and suggestions. I have a lot to think about.












Honestly, I'm very similar to you. I made myself go to college, though. Now I have a really expensive, really worthless degree.

What you need to do is figure out something that you want to do. Seriously, that needs to be your number one priority. I wish I could go back in time and give myself that advice. You don't want to just coast through life with no ambition, trust me I've been doing it for 25 years, and it gets old fast. Much of the happiness in life stems from setting goals and obtaining things we desire. It is just about impossible to be happy if you don't want anything out of life.

I know you've said you aren't depressed, but lack of motivation can be a symptom. Maybe talking to a therapist/counselor wouldn't be the worst idea ever.


----------



## Perfectionist

I know you're not really wanting to talk about college in this thread and are looking for actual possible alternatives - but I reeeeallllly I wanted to post in this thread about college. I tried to avoid it but I caaaaan't.

Trades, as other mentioned, seem like a good alternative. And as others have mentioned, you really don't need a college degree in life. Many people have them and do nothing with them. I sincerely hope you find something you at least moderately enjoy that you can mold into a career 

I am a university tutor, essentially. I have seen hundreds and hundreds of papers and assignments from nearly every discipline. And I have to, _have to_, reiterate what others have said in that many many people who lack common sense or logical thinking are getting college degrees. It is just knowing how to play the game, and give the professors what they want. It's not about actually learning the material, not nearly as much as you would think or hope. I really want to say that I hope you eventually can change your thinking around your intelligence. I'm not doubting that you have really struggled in school so far, like you said. That could be due to many things - teachers, poorly worded lectures, and not learning proper study habits, to name a few. I've seen many people who barely got through high school suddenly find that one learning method or teacher or subject that finally clicks with them and they are able to drastically improve their grades and understanding. I hope you evenutally believe that while you have struggled in the past, with the right study habits and teaching methods you would able to handle the random lower level classes you would need to springboard yourself to a degree.

OK I will stop. I tried to keep that one paragraph to feel like I wasn't going off topic too badly but now it's just one disgusting giant paragraph.


----------



## 1homebody

It absolutely floors me that you don't think you're intelligent. Your writing not only demonstrates an above-average proficiency in word-choice and syntax, but you've got panache and style to boot. You've also shown that you can properly use a semi-colon--which, alone, is proof enough. 

By your standards, I, too, am not intelligent. I failed geometry twice, can never grasp mathematical concepts, and even though I consider language my forte, I sometimes have to read a sentence three or more times before I can (sort-of) grasp its meaning. I do know that I have an attention problem (not sure if it's full blown ADD, but it's there nonetheless) and you also say that you do as well. I think this is where your problem lies. Comprehension and learning are impossible if you can't focus on something long enough to learn it. This might also explain your inability to become passionate about anything, as you can't focus your interest in anything long enough for it to develop into a passion. This is just what I've gathered from your post, and I could be totally wrong--but if it sounds like I might be onto something, then please do some research into how to improve your attention and focus. Get to the root of the attention problem first, or else anything you attempt (college, trade school, whatever) will seem insurmountable. Just speaking from experience!


----------



## thankyouberry

You're a good writer. You said "formulae," not "formulas," so I assume you have good language skills. If you don't have any hobbies or interests, it's never too late to start. You can try tinkering with music, freelance writing, anything.

Like homebody said, your inability to focus is probably the main issue, not your intelligence.


----------



## artandis

I know I already posted in this thread, but I wanted to add- if you feel you can't do well in the sciences or taking math classes there are other things you can major in.

Plus, my brother spent 4 years taking classes he hated and nearly failing most of them. So he took a year off and went into nursing. Now he's graduating with a 3.9 and is in the top 5% of his class. Maybe you just need to find what you like.


----------



## laura024

A report card isn't proof of much. Idiots can make all A's in the right situation, and intelligent people can fail. I believe in the theory of multiple intelligences. Everyone has strengths and weaknesses. I think you should take all that energy convincing yourself you're too stupid and channel it into finding what you're good at, what you like, and achieving your goals. The only person holding you back is you. I don't want to hear this "I'm not smart enough" BS. I've seen a lot of idiots, and you're not one. But I've also seen a lot of smart people let their potential go to waste. You won't even give yourself a *chance* to find any interests. I spent all of my time on the internet too. It wasn't until I started going out, especially to college, that I started learning the most about myself. I suggest you make a list of goals for yourself. Start out small, and get bigger. It'll feel good to accomplish things, and in small increments the goals won't look so intimidating. It's one step towards bettering your future.


----------



## Rodeo3point2

Haha, I'm sorry to pick on you but I still think you're college material! Many liberal arts majors solely require two semesters of really dumbed down math like contemporary mathematics and statistics. Neither of which requires much problem solving ability from the students as the formulas are handed to you. Many people who graduate with a BA in (insert Humanities major here) don't even know what a variable is.

But hey if you just don't want to go through the academic B.S., I hear you loud and clear! Just don't say your not good enough because we know you could very well be.

Just find a passion and stick with it, whatever level of education it may require. However, please don't let any preconceived notions of academic prowess limit you. In high school I made splotchy grades and was viewed as a simpleton. I became serious when I entered college and over the past couple of years I've gained the respect of more than a few professors and won a couple of school scholarships. Perhaps high school just wasn't a place conducive to learning.

On another note I've had many smart friends who opted out of the traditional academic path and are doing alright. Just do what's best for you. I just hate to hear someone limiting themselves based on silly high school grades. They mean nothing!


----------



## Elleire

I know it's not proof, but for lack of the ability to grant you access to my brain, it's all I have, seeing as how no one here will believe me. And proof does seem pretty necessary now, much as it feels weird to have to prove to people that I'm not smart. Actually, go have a look at anything I've posted on this site; that should be evidence enough.

Anyway, that's not even the important bit, or the point of this thread. If nothing else at all, and for whatever reason you want to believe, I'm not going back to college. So, *what else should I do*?



Rodeo3point2 said:


> I just hate to hear someone limiting themselves *based* on silly high school grades. They mean nothing!


It's not _based_ on grades; the grades were a (poor, as has been pointed out) reflection of the actual reason I haven't done well in school, and why I created this thread -- not the other way around.


----------



## Rodeo3point2

I'm sorry if I misread your reasoning. When I read this though I couldn't help but see myself and offer some words of encouragement.

Without more information I can't really help you with that last question you posed. What level of training would you be willing to go through. I know you mentioned the "skilled" aspect of any trade provoking anxiety but how much training would you be willing to take?

I know you mentioned carpentry, which is taught in many technical schools in an atypical fashion but would this provoke more or less anxiety than a classroom setting?


----------



## Godless1

phoelomek said:


> _GUYS_! :no
> 
> From senior year in high school -- unfortunately, I can't find anything from college, where I did worse:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see:
> A+, A, A-, B+, B, B-, C+, C, C-, D, D-, F, W. All I'm missing is a D+ :roll Most of the As and Bs were hail marys, too. So, you see, I'm not making it up; it's not inattention, depression, lack of interest, or whatever else... it really is just ME. Please, please, please, please, just believe that now. I am not cut out for school.
> 
> In other news, I've been thinking about carpentry. I used to like building crap, so maybe I could like it again. :stu


First of all, some of my high school report cards looked a lot worse than that. As I said before, I did very well in college, so I wouldn't worry about high school struggles. I'm sorry, but I'm not going to believe you. You are far too intelligent, clever, expressive, and creative for me to ever believe you're too dumb for college. *I do believe you about the math struggles, and I can relate, but I still won't accept that you couldn't muddle through the basic requirements.

*Okay, now this is probably highly unethical, but please take a look at this excerpt from a paper I peer reviewed *junior year at a respectable state university. *I'm pretty sure the paper was on Machiavelli's _The Prince, _but it's kind of hard to tell.

_"...I would consider that a lot of people in this time period would be irrational people so the beast was let out more than the man. In today's world when more and more people are high educated I think the man should be the only side of this argument that would need to be used. The United Nations was set up for this reason to talk out the differences between to nation so they would not engulf the entire world in a war. There are nation out there that do not have a single bone in there body that lends them to be sensible like North Korea who would rather starve to death then switch political leadership. If a Prince as Machiavelli uses it takes power then decide to be fear looks what happens people suffer. Since blade and bows have been turned in for nuclear weapons and killer viruses it much harder to denounce a "Prince" then it used to be..."

_This isn't an aberration either. This wasn't some kid who dropped after the first week, in fact, I'm pretty sure he graduated with me. I read tons of papers like this, from a variety of students who clearly had no grasp of the English language, no ability to think critically, and no ability to structure their thoughts. The point is that these kids passed, and you are miles ahead of them.

Sorry, I'm really belaboring the point now, and I don't want it to seem like I'm badgering you. I do fear that you are letting your insecurities greatly cloud your self-perception. I mean, even titling the thread "not intelligent enough for college" as opposed to something like "alternatives to college" is a red flag to me.

On the other hand, carpenters make pretty good money.:stu
​


----------



## MojoCrunch

Pretty much what everyone said before. College doesn't guarantee success. You have lots of other options and ways of learning things and developing skills. I think it's misleading for people to say that college is like the only option. I think motivation is key. No motivation = no drive to push yourself to do anything. Find something you love and care about and work on that. People's interests constantly change. I'm at that point right now where I just don't know about the direction I'm headed in and you know what, it's okay to not know exactly what you want to do. You have plenty of time and you never know when you have an experience that will really change your outlook on things. Good luck to you phoel.

Edit: No need to feel bad about your report card. I've had some pretty bad semesters that looked just like that report card and maybe worse due to a multitude of reasons. But I retook the classes and showed them that I could kick butt. And I somehow still graduated from college with a somewhat decent GPA. I was also one of those types of people that had to work twice as hard to catch up to my much smarter peers. Was not a very good critical thinker no matter how hard I tried and that was my downfall when it came to school. But hey, still got through it? So who says you can't either?

No need to worry about other people's grades and whether someone else is smarter or dumber than you. What matters is how you view yourself and how you push yourself to achieve things. Yeah, sounds corny, but it really helped me during my bad periods at school to stop worrying about smartness or dumbness and just do the work and push myself. It's all you.


----------



## sociallyawkward85

*phoelomek *if you like building stuff have you thought about going to art school for furniture design ?


----------



## farsan

you can go to police academy as I did, you'll get some respect from people and there is always possibility to get shot.


----------



## NorCalD2011

You don't really need to take any hard sciences for General Ed in college nowadays. At least they didn't require it at the one I attended. So, all in all, you've got, what, a couple of college algebra classes to make it through? That's easily doable. Just get a tutor and devote yourself 100% to it if you're that worried.

Like everyone else has previously stated, based on your writings thus far, you're obviously at least halfway intelligent, and that's a big step ahead of the majority of people living in society.

Failing one semester is nothing. Some people spend a year or so re-taking classes for their major because they refuse to give up. You're giving up way too easily, and you're psyching yourself out. It's becoming a self-fulfilling prophecy.


----------



## quickdog

phoelomek said:


> I can't do simple arithmetic in my head. Even using a calculator is sometimes too much for me to handle. I'm not exaggerating; it's humiliating.
> 
> And what's more - no one has ever believed me. Every single math teacher I've ever had has at one point told me, "You just need to apply yourself" as if I weren't already! I DON'T UNDERSTAND MATH!


_Sorry to dig up this thread, just thought I should add this._

If you really can't do math, then you would probably qualify as someone with a math learning disability. I have heard of many people being able to drop the math requirement due to this. Not easy, but it is possible. There are a lot of people who suck at math and if colleges didn't let them get a degree... well hell they wouldn't be in business! 

I was never good at math either, and it always annoyed me when teachers would say, "The problem with math education in the US is the way it's taught." Then the class would start and the teacher would teach the same EXACT way as all other math teachers.


----------



## burrito

Its ok youre still pretty young. Nobody really knows waht they want to do with their life i think. Some people settle, others move around until they find something that interests them. The army is a possibility but I wouldnt consider that just because you dont know what else to do with yourself. 

You could get some work experience and at least save some money while you think things over before committing to something. Or even do volunteer work to maybe get some references. 

As others have said there are plenty idiots who graduate college. They just knew their way around the system, not so much knowledgeable. There are decent jobs out there that dont require college but you need to start doing your research now.


----------



## burrito

^ last paragraph not meaning you are an idiot lol. But in other words degrees dont mean as much as some would like to think.


----------



## low

phoelomek said:


> I couldn't even manage to hack it at a community college for more than one semester. It wasn't because of SA, or anything at all like that. I'm legitimately not smart enough.
> 
> This is really embarrassing, but I never accounted for the possibility that I wouldn't be smart enough for college during those times I'd think about What I Want To Do. In my mind, it was: College --> Graduate --> Career. I guess that's not TOO crazy, but I feel really stupid now for not having had the foresight to even CONSIDER what I'd do if not for college. I don't even want to admit to what I had been planning; it's now seriously humiliating in light of my current predicament. :blank
> 
> I honestly don't have any skills. No real interests. Attention span of a gnat. (And - just saying - but, I do *not* have depression. Unfortunately, I've always been this way, which makes it that much worse that I never had the sense to assess myself and my capabilites realistically enough to know that I'm not college material.)
> 
> I have no idea what I'm going to do and I'll be 22 in two months. All I _do_ know is that I can't join the military.
> 
> I realize that I'm not in any position to be choosy, and if anything, I've learned that I need to stop overestimating myself. That said, I'd sooner eat a bullet than remain in the "field" (lmao) that I'm in for much longer... let alone _the rest of my life_.
> 
> ... So what now?
> 
> Do you have any [realistic] suggestions?


My honest practical advice for you is to either:

1. Cut your losses and quit before you gain more debt. Get a job instead. Better than thousands of debt if you truly don't think you will pass for whatever reason. There's no shame in it really. It's not for everyone.

or

2. Be prepared for 3 years (I assume) of constant heavy revision and accept that you're one of those people who have to do so. The good news is it gets easier. The brain is like a muslcle as they say.

It may be that you miss some fundamental information. Like poor math skills when taking a science degree so it effects your formulas and calculations. That's an example that happened to me. Can you think of any issues like this? Learn them and I guess you want to speak to your tutor/professor and work out what you miss etc.


----------



## Gabbym089

I have happen to stumble upon your post and wanted to let you know you are not alone. I am twenty three years old and have always struggled with school. Mainly math. I was so bad at math as a child that my mom took me to a after school tutor, I could never comprehend the math. My parents were extremely supportive and my mom has never made me feel like I just wasn't trying. I have taken prerequisite math courses in college passed the first three and got a d in my last math class. I was so embarrassed to fail because I sat at the front of the class to insure I wouldn't miss anything but sure enough failed the final test which was forty percent of the final grade. On a side note it took me until I was about twenty one to realize that even though I'm terrible at math I'm not a dumb person. I am still figuring out what to do for a career and am really trying to stay positive.


----------



## AlphaHydrae

bullseyes? 
I Don't think im even intellegent enough to past freshman and i dont want to drop out..


----------



## FerociousFleur

There are absolutely tons of jobs that will pay your bills, that don't require a college degree. Supposedly, college is for getting a job where you will make more money and have to work less than a non-degree holder, but that's really far from the truth.

I don't know if you have answered this question, but would you be up for a trade/vocational school? I went to cosmetology school for a few months (eventually dropped out), and it was MUCH different from high school/college, in that you're learning only what you need to know for a specific job, and math/reading/writing skills are hardly relevant. I'd suggest looking at trade schools and doing lots of googling.

You said that you enjoy being on a computer (probably true for most of us :b) -- would you like a job dealing with technology? You're also a very well-written person, so I think that an office job would be a good start. You can work your way up and become very well-paid without a degree. My dad had an office job without a college degree, and he worked his way as high as he could go, making a very good living.


----------



## tazo

*Feel the same*

I know this thread is very old, but would be interested to know if anything has changed regarding the way you feel. I am in my late thirties now and have always felt this way about my inability to gain a college degree. As an example of my total lack of comprehension related to anything academic, the college registration forms seem too complicated for me.


----------



## Sheeshle

This may be an old thread but there is something I really want to add. I do a lot of lecturing at university in biology and I mean this sincerely. Unless you have a mental disability, you are capable of getting a degree. Students who think they are not intelligent enough often have not found the one thing they really, really want to study, some don't really wish to study at all. If you are truly interested in a subject then you will put in the work that is required to do well. Studying comes easily for some people. Others, myself included, need to work incredibly hard to do well, sometimes it may even take a little longer. However, if you are interested in it, you will be happy to do it. Sometimes students just need a little encouragement as well. That is what happened with me. Never in my wildest dreams did I think I could do well academically, but just one lecturer put the idea into my head that maybe I could. Sometimes that is all it takes. Many students blame the teacher completely if they don't do well, but it is a two way street. Don't think you are stupid. If you are capable of reading, writing and navigating a web page to the degree that you are able to post on it, then you can achieve your academic goals, if in fact you have academic goals.


----------



## Elleire

Oh god I forgot about this thread. It's so embarrassing. ops



tazo said:


> I know this thread is very old, but would be interested to know if anything has changed regarding the way you feel. I am in my late thirties now and have always felt this way about my inability to gain a college degree. As an example of my total lack of comprehension related to anything academic, the *college registration forms* seem too complicated for me.


Funnily enough, in a way, it was exactly that which had me thinking I could not do it. "If I'm too stupid to even figure out the application process, how the **** am I going to actually earn a degree?" Some has changed and some has not. Since creating this awful thread, I've gotten a new psychologist, been diagnosed with ADHD, registered for one class, and have begun to understand or at least appreciate the extent to which my lack of confidence, self-esteem and utter self-contempt has me sabotaging just about anything I ever--even for a second--had the mind to attempt.

I still have a very long way to go, but I (along with my therapist) have begun preparing for my eventual re-entrance into school.

Weirdly (or maybe not), I want to be a therapist, myself. Heh.


----------



## blueidealist26

From your post I can see you're smart enough for a community college and likely for a Bachelor's degree. I think if college was too hard for you you were in the wrong program (one that wasn't suited to your skills).


----------



## aliceb

*for the searchers out there*

Dear Elleire (and all the Eilleires out there),

Although your post is old, I think it demonstrates the effect of mainstream education. I mean, people are systematically drawn to the same type of logical-deductive schooling, that is portrayed as the only way to prepare you to be a proper money making machine. Money-money-money. But despite of what some square, uncultured minds think - the majority of society - there are many types of intelligence besides the logical-deductive ones.

Your math problem can be due to all types of reasons that have nothing to do with intelligence but that´s beyond the point. If it is something that displeases you and probably isn´t something adequate for your personal potential why where you in a math based course?

Use time out of school to search for things that might interest you: do some music classes, try drawing or photography, a writing/film/philosophy workshop, whatever. Create your own learning world and curiosity. See different films, read books and try to have new perspectives. You can also try little specialization or professional courses that would built up your abilities and confidence and then, when you understand what YOU want to do - rather what is socially defined as job worthy - you can think about investing in some degree if you feel is worth the time and money.

Hope you can fulfill your potential. Good luck.

Best,


----------



## balsamic

I'm glad you've changed your mind!

As I read through this thread, the only thing I could think was, "What is this person talking about? She clearly possesses an ability to translate thoughts into words that surpasses ninety percent of undergrads going for a liberal arts degree!"

I think as you gain even more confidence, you'll be able to appreciate your own (considerable) talents even more fully.


----------



## whattothink

Elleire said:


> I couldn't even manage to hack it at a community college for more than one semester. It wasn't because of SA, or anything at all like that. I'm legitimately not smart enough.
> 
> This is really embarrassing, but I never accounted for the possibility that I wouldn't be smart enough for college during those times I'd think about What I Want To Do. In my mind, it was: College --> Graduate --> Career. I guess that's not TOO crazy, but I feel really stupid now for not having had the foresight to even CONSIDER what I'd do if not for college. I don't even want to admit to what I had been planning; it's now seriously humiliating in light of my current predicament. :blank
> 
> I honestly don't have any skills. No real interests. Attention span of a gnat. (And - just saying - but, I do *not* have depression. Unfortunately, I've always been this way, which makes it that much worse that I never had the sense to assess myself and my capabilites realistically enough to know that I'm not college material.)
> 
> I have no idea what I'm going to do and I'll be 22 in two months. All I _do_ know is that I can't join the military.
> 
> I realize that I'm not in any position to be choosy, and if anything, I've learned that I need to stop overestimating myself. That said, I'd sooner eat a bullet than remain in the "field" (lmao) that I'm in for much longer... let alone _the rest of my life_.
> 
> ... So what now?
> 
> Do you have any [realistic] suggestions?


My opinion: if you wrote the above paragraph, you're smart enough to get a degree

Also, everyone has unique talents. Often times they're not acknowledged by society, or worse yet, the person.


----------



## Lorentz

I was a addicted to heroin for 5 years. I also did a lot of other drugs during highschool years. I barely passed highschool because I never showed up. By the time I was 22 I had just gotten help and was off of heroin and cocaine. It was time for me to figure out now what I was to do in life. My memory was shot. I could not use the right words in sentences. I was tired all day every day. But I figured I should try college. Being 22 starting college was different because I was older and more mature and so I didn't care to hang out with anyone or join any groups. I went to the counselor and asked what degree I should get. I told her I had been on heroin for five years and I probably should take the easiest degree they have. She told me business or art. Well at that time the physics professor walked in and said he heard me. He said how about I choose the hardest one and maybe try to get my brain back thinking hard and working hard again. Well fast forward 4 years. I have 1 month left until I graduate. You want to know what in?? I'll be getting my degree in chemical engineering. I don't have the best GPa (3.4) but I can say that I didn't think I was going to make it about 99 percent of the time. I was overwhelmed. Had to relearn ALL the math I miss out on in highschool. But now my brain is as strong as it's ever been because I have been using it everyday for four years. With relatively complicated stuff. You don't have to be smart. I wasn't just dumb when I started, I was about brain dead. But thanks to the physics teacher, I took a leap and a risk and it payed off. So I know you can do it.


----------



## Bert Reynolds

You might not be "naturally smart" as some lucky people are but that shouldn't encourage you to count yourself out. There are two types of people who succeed in college: the naturally bright kids and the ones who work very hard for it. I reckon you could definitely be the latter as anyone can be, it's just a matter of taking action and doing it. With persistence and determination you can do anything you want to reach for in college. Possibly you are just lazy like me and are looking for an excuse or "cop out" for your way out. Maybe you deep down don't want to go to college and that is the reason for your lack of motivation. If this is the case then you should reassess what you truly want. I'm in a similar boat and it isn't easy-I know.


----------



## imm0rtAl

What is your dream? What is it you want?


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

I don't believe that you are too stupid for college. Most likely your SA prevented you from excelling. I can relate, because that's what's held me back.


----------



## xxDark Horse

Well if it makes you feel any better, i'm stupid as fuk. Especially when it comes to math, oh god math! It makes my brain melt just even thinking about it... 


I remember last year during the summer of 2015, I was in an introduction to algebra class because I got like a 8 on my math ACT score (like I said i'm stupid as fuk when it comes to math, I literally guessed every question!) and I was asking my teacher some questions which apparently he thought I was an idiot (which I am) so after the class he walked up to me and said "drop out, you're going to fail" And this was INTRODUCTION TO ALGEBRA!"

Long story short, I passed. But only because I cheated on my tests by using an app that solves math problems for you. I did it by using my disability to take tests in a separate room and pretending it's because of anxiety and acting like a shy and dumb autistic kid. And the teachers monitoring the seperate room don't give a fuk what you do, so I took advantage of it. 

I have no regrets, why the fuk do I have to take a bunch of shtty asss math classes just to learn programming languages? I don't think we use the god damn pythagoreon theoreom in HTML or any of that calculus sht.


----------



## meepie

When I first read this post @ the OP, I thought ADD or ADHD. And lo and behold two years after that initial post you were diagnosed with it. ADD and Social Anxiety are very common and I feel like for maybe even half of this forum knew that they could be diagnosed with it, they would feel better with that medication and social anxiety will eventually disappear or diminish. I myself have been diagnosed with ADD after finishing college but dropping out of graduate school and not being able to do anything with things I start. I've been told I'm intelligent but lack the organization to commit to things and deal with basic things. Just know, it's not your fault. Good luck.


----------



## The Linux Guy

I never went to collage because I had to work my butt off in High School and barely survived it.


----------

